# husk - squatted project house in melbourne



## bruises (Nov 11, 2017)

this is a house project i'm a part of and i'm posting it here in case anyone is coming to melbourne and looking for things and may take a liking to this 

we are a noncismen space;
more info here:
https://huskcollective.wordpress.com/


----------



## Koala (Nov 12, 2017)

ahh I love the website! so cool to see the calendar too <3


----------



## iONik (Nov 12, 2017)

Nice propaganda website reminded me of all the two faced libtards at the footscray youth centre. Stupid


----------



## bruises (Nov 13, 2017)

iONik said:


> Nice propaganda website reminded me of all the two faced libtards at the footscray youth centre. Stupid



i get a feeling you have criticism, so maybe you could be a little more constructive and specific about what your issue is with... i'm not sure... the website? the project? what?


----------



## iONik (Nov 13, 2017)

"w*e continue to benefit from colonisation and genocide which are ongoing to this day." "we take our lead from the struggles and resistance of Koorie people." "Undermining colonisation" "we are taking the first steps towards ensuring that we respect the true authority of the land we occupy, with the goal of participating in a small way towards the decolonisation project." This is what I find insulting genocide is not athing anymore and its pretty uneducated and insulting.. what are you saying that australian people want the extermination of aboriginals? You don't take the lead of there struggles that's fucking stupid... I don't know what its like to deal with racism so I don't act like I know that struggle. What the fuck are you on about decolonizing Australia did you know colonization happend a couple hundred years ago so what the fuck does that mean Its stupid and igonorant. Other than how about you post some photos of the squat and the people your helping instead of this fucking gibberish.*


----------



## Matt Derrick (Nov 14, 2017)

iONik said:


> "w*e continue to benefit from colonisation and genocide which are ongoing to this day." "we take our lead from the struggles and resistance of Koorie people." "Undermining colonisation" "we are taking the first steps towards ensuring that we respect the true authority of the land we occupy, with the goal of participating in a small way towards the decolonisation project." This is what I find insulting genocide is not athing anymore and its pretty uneducated and insulting.. what are you saying that australian people want the extermination of aboriginals? You don't take the lead of there struggles that's fucking stupid... I don't know what its like to deal with racism so I don't act like I know that struggle. What the fuck are you on about decolonizing Australia did you know colonization happend a couple hundred years ago so what the fuck does that mean Its stupid and igonorant. Other than how about you post some photos of the squat and the people your helping instead of this fucking gibberish.*



Genocide doesn't exist anymore? You sound like a very confused person. @bruises, I wouldn't take this guy too seriously.


----------



## bruises (Nov 14, 2017)

yeaaaaaah, "australian people want the extermination of aboriginals" is a very narrow definition of genocide, if that is what you think of it. i'm not sure where you live and what you do within this land, but you need not look much further than stats on aboriginal deaths in custody, imprisonment of aboriginal people in general (look #shutyouthprisons campaign for info for example) or the recent case of the murder of elijah doughty in wa and the outcome of that. so to answer your question, yes, some white australians clearly do want and do kill aboriginal people - because racism and colonialism. which is besides the point, because genocide exists as a weapon employed by the colonial state and it's structures and while whitefellas can't get away with shooting anyone they please anymore, doesn't mean there isn't ongoing attempt at destroying aboriginal people, if not always by murder, then by continuing to steal their lands and dispossess them.
i think that it is very much on you to educate yourself.
colonisation doesn't happen once and is over, it didn't happen 200 years ago and stopped. no nations that i'm aware of in socalled australia ever signed a treaty with white people, hence their sovereinty never ceded. do you know what that actually, legally (by white people's law) means? - precicely colonisation - in fact, an occupation that is illegal and ongoing.
i don't pretend i know what its like to be indigenous here or to deal with racism, that would be offensive. by taking lead we mean looking at the struggle of indigenous peoples and trying to learn from them and draw inspiration for how we can support them and for how we can engage in other struggles relevant to us, in ways that aren't too fucked up.


----------



## iONik (Nov 14, 2017)

I know all of this I just don't believe in genocide in Australia not any more. The problem is the fucking government not the people. I guess one of the main issue they have is there's not enough strong political leader to respect there views and issues. 

What I meant about colonization is how can you give back land when there's citys and 20 million people now.. What I'm saying is shit happend and all we can do is respect each other and share the land.

I have to apologize for being an ass I was a bit rash with some comments and I'm a bit judgemental because I'm tired of all the two faced soft cocks who say something but won't defend it. Sorry


----------



## iONik (Nov 14, 2017)

Matt Derrick said:


> Genocide doesn't exist anymore? You sound like a very confused person. @bruises, I wouldn't take this guy too seriously.


I know genocide exist I'm not stupid asshole.


----------



## bruises (Nov 15, 2017)

iONik said:


> I know all of this I just don't believe in genocide in Australia not any more. The problem is the fucking government not the people. I guess one of the main issue they have is there's not enough strong political leader to respect there views and issues.
> 
> What I meant about colonization is how can you give back land when there's citys and 20 million people now.. What I'm saying is shit happend and all we can do is respect each other and share the land.
> 
> I have to apologize for being an ass I was a bit rash with some comments and I'm a bit judgemental because I'm tired of all the two faced soft cocks who say something but won't defend it. Sorry



you pretty lost me, with the "two faced soft cocks"  seriously wtf.
genocide is not up to your belief and exists irrespective of what you pick to believe or not.
and it's easy to say "shit happened" when you are a white settler in a colonized country and benefit from theft of other people's land. seriously, educate yourself! there is a wealth of knowledge here and heaps of aboriginal people speaking up, working on shit etc.


----------



## makan kotoran (Nov 20, 2017)

Of course this will not not go down well..
But how do you propose to run a “noncismen space” while also Claiming to* “assure everyone that husk will never question anyone’s gender and that people will not be turned away based on the way anyone else perceives their gender presentation or identity.”
*


----------



## bruises (Nov 20, 2017)

makan kotoran said:


> Of course this will not not go down well..
> But how do you propose to run a “noncismen space” while also Claiming to* “assure everyone that husk will never question anyone’s gender and that people will not be turned away based on the way anyone else perceives their gender presentation or identity.”*



what we mean by that is that we won't be policing people based on what we imagine their gender identity is and instead, we will ask people and trust what they say.


----------



## fig (Dec 11, 2017)

I wish there were more going on in Australia I were interested in, so I could easily justify going there. So you guys are still legally a squat, in pursuit of ownership? If that's the case I may very likely come Up the Husk, if you're still looking for crew. I'm only interested if you're in fairly early stages though.

Glad you're doing what you're doing, either way!


----------



## bruises (Dec 12, 2017)

fig said:


> I wish there were more going on in Australia I were interested in, so I could easily justify going there. So you guys are still legally a squat, in pursuit of ownership? If that's the case I may very likely come Up the Husk, if you're still looking for crew. I'm only interested if you're in fairly early stages though.
> 
> Glad you're doing what you're doing, either way!



we are a squat and are not in pursuit of ownership, i don't think we ever could or would choose to do that.. current space we have is stable for several months at least until it gets demolished. otherwise, as with squatting, sometimes the moving around gets hectic..

we've been a project for about 7-9months but at least half of that was hectic house hunting, so we are still slowly starting, to be honest


----------

